# anyone using a small frame ogre/karate monkey for bike packing. got pics?



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

im looking at doing some bike packing and i wanted to see if anyone else has a small frame bike and what your using to pack your gear. i wanted to use a set of Revelate Designs bags but not sure they will hold all i need or want to take because i dont have alot of clearance in the rear for the bigger seat bag and of course the frame triangle is a small spot also.
maybe a bob is my best bet. any thought or ideas or maybe pics of your 16" bike loaded would be great. T.I.A


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I just posted pics of my small krampus to the bikepacking rig thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking...g-rig-gear-layout-765533-17.html#post10488250

but here's a single pic for convenience:









The small tangle bag fits great with a nearly full 100oz modern camelback bladder. It works best if I fill the camelback through the drinking tube, which works fine with my msr water filter.

I'm 5'8" and usually ride a medium frame, but the small krampus other than standover is much like most manufacturer's mediums.

The vascacha frame bag was a pain, and the pika is great. If you are running your seatpost much shorter than I am, the pika might be a pain too. You can get away with it if you pack carefully and use an extra strap to pull it off the tire. Similar idea goes for h-bar bag.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey thanks for the pic and the link to your previous post it is appreciated. 
i dont think im going to be able to pull off a seat bag even if i go with the pika i just dont have enough space or exposed seatpost. im thinking i am either going to do a frame bag/ bar bag/and a rear rack with panniers or just go with a bob trailer. im going to get some new stuff sacks and see how small i can get my sleeping bag and my tent and then work out all the other essentials from there since those are my two biggest items. thanks again for the info and pics


----------

